# Building a portfolio: Which CMS do you use? / Who uses Joomla?



## haylicopter

Hey everybody

I am a big fan of the content management system Joomla and I recently published a lens on Squidoo about Joomla templates for photographers (feedback welcome).

I am currently working on a full guide on how to build a professional portfolio using Joomla to help fellow photographers to present their work in an appealing way. Of course I will share it with you once it's finished. 

I was wondering what content management systems you use to build your portfolios and how many of you are already using (or thinking about using) Joomla for their website. I would love to see some examples, too. If you allow me I'd like to link them in the mentioned article and/or guide as well... I guess that would be in your interest 

Okay, hoping for many responses!

Cheers
Haylicopter


----------



## seankc132

I would have to say Wordpress has been the best CMS for me. Its by far the most easiest to work with and deploy, I've made everything from hosting company websites to my personal portfolio. Another good one is Vivvo CMS which is more of a commercial CMS aimed at large companies, but it is wonderful to work with.


----------

